# Sexing red devils by color?



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I've notice that a lot of males heve a lot of red spots on their forehead and top,could this be a trick to sex them at young age?Could this little fella be a male??


































This one is sort of orange with dark spots.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i am gonna guess and say i don't think so. Devils change alot of colors through out their growing years and could start off almost all white and change to red years later from what i have read. Here is a pic of my old female red devil if you look at her dorsal fin and see how far the trailer goes even past the caudal fin, this is somthing that i have noticed from females to males but, i would still stick to venting for an accurate seexing.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

> could this be a trick to sex them at young age?


Nope

These proved to be males and females . 
And the one with a spot on it's head and black lips is a female.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

cant sex no midas just by color


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the answers guys







at the moment I own 5 of them i hope for at least one humped male.

ps sorry for my late response.


----------

